# Travel to Thailand/Laos should I bring my 5d mkiii?



## Airvoid (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been reading a lot of other forums and there is a lot ppl who recommends bringing a point and shoot over dslr because of theft and just being in the moment there for the experience and not worrying about your gear etc. 

Ill be in Thailand for about 1 week and Laos for 3 weeks this coming December. Has anyone been there recently with their dslr and would recommend me bringing my 5d mk iiI?

I do have a t2i and a 7d as well a g1x. I was also thinking of pairing my dslr with my 24-70 L. It'll be my first time in s.e.asia but I've traveled overseas to Europe before and know the basic rules to keep inconspicuous.

I really love my 5d.. but is it smart to bring it there? Thanks in advance! -Alex


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 17, 2012)

You should have absolutely zero problems with DSLR and whites. Thailand and Laos are beautiful countries, and the crime rate is probably a lot lower than most European/US countries.

Of course if you go out of a night and invite "friends" back to your room, make sure everything is locked in the hotel safe - including your aftershave, but that really has nothing to do with your original question.

I would not hesitate to take any of my good stuff to either of those countries, and I do frequently.


----------



## canon816 (Nov 17, 2012)

I spent 10 weeks in Thailand and 1 week in Laos with my Dslr and never had any issues. Just use common sense when traveling especially in bigger cities and high tourist traffic areas. 

When in Laos you should be careful taking photo of anything military. They can be sensitive about that. 

Otherwise just have fun and be respectful (as any tourist should be)

Have fun!


----------



## sanj (Nov 17, 2012)

Bit confused. Why would you not?


----------



## kirispupis (Nov 17, 2012)

In terms of keeping your equipment in your room, that depends on where you stay. We stayed at a Le Meridien in Phuket and a Marriott in Bangkok and had absolutely no problems. If you stay at some little dive - then yes, take your equipment with you.

In general these are very safe countries. You will see tons of people try to scam you, but few actually try to steal from you. I was far less worried about theft there than I am in the US.

In terms of scams - some advice
- Don't take the tuk tuks in Bangkok
- If you see someone with a monkey (or any exotic animal) do not let them put it on you or photograph you with it (they won't steal anything - they'll insist on a high payment after and they often kill the mother in the wild to take the babies)
- If you can't find some place, don't let someone show you where it is. Insist on only directions.


----------



## AdamF (Nov 17, 2012)

Definitely bring it all and plenty of memory cards as there is so much to take photos of.

Bring something to occasionally wipe it down like a soft cotton bandana.

And if you are worried about it being stolen, check with your homeowners or renters insurance if you have contents insurance on your personal belongings when you travel. Take a photo of your gear, write down the serial numbers, and leave that information at home.

Just be careful not to be carrying expensive camera equipment out in the open in very unsafe areas. You could keep it in a backpack.

Have fun !!


----------



## rahkshi007 (Nov 17, 2012)

HI, i have been thailand once, the people there were friendly.. i agree that alot people trying to scam and sell you something at higher price. avoid using taxi as they charge you very high compared to non tourist. there is less theft case.. i feel thailand is safer compared to Italy that i have been there last year.


----------



## Ristobkk (Nov 17, 2012)

For Thailand i recommend you to to take your best gear with you and enjoy. Im living in Bangkok already 6 years and always wondering so many locals using DSLR's, compacts are rare to see. I carry my 5D3 every day with me and never feel unsafe, but ofcourse always , everywhere man should use common sense. For my opinion camera prices are also very competitive in Bangkok, my favourite is www.fotofile.net only -point is that all shops in Thailand can give only Thai warranty not Intl.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Nov 17, 2012)

Gotta agree with the rest of the posters. Bring it and enjoy. You will encounter spectacular sceneries and would regret yourself if you don't bring it. I live in the region since a few years and I carry my 5D3 around in a bag that doesn't look like a camera bag. It's a Crumpler sling bag. As stated, avoi tuk tuks in Bangkok. Always get a taxi there or the skytrain which is faster and cheaper. Enjoy and remember to smile at people, it will help you along there.


----------



## drjlo (Nov 17, 2012)

Thailand is a great place and worthy of bringing your top gear. Last time I went to a humid place, I noticed quite a bit of condensation on the lens as the Hotel-cooled camera/lens was taken outside to humid air. I would recommend bringing an air-tight plastic bag of some kind to keep your camera/lens in when you walk out of air-conditioned hotels. If you take them out once temperature equalizes between camera and air, you can avoid condensation. If you have to shoot something right away, make sure to bring lens cloth, as you will likely need to keep wiping away condensation from your lens until camera comes to outside temperature.


----------



## sleepnever (Nov 18, 2012)

I just went on a trip to Louisiana (New Orleans and Baton Rouge), but before I took my brand new 5D3 and my other gear, I called up my insurance agency and scheduled (their word) coverage of my gear to be included on my homeowner's policy. For $93/yr ($7.75/mo) added on, I have the following protected if I drop it/break it/someone steals it/etc:

-5D Mark III
-24-70L lens
-50 1.8 II lens
-B&W UV filter
-480EXII flash

They schedule it right then and there, making it effective immediately. If you have all of your receipts that you can scan over to them, that makes it even quicker. Talk about peace of mind when it goes through Xrays or you trip on a rock and drop it.

Also, just a tip for any of you who purchased any gear from say Adorama or whoever's eBay store: If you send in your eBay receipt, *even if* you purchased a new in box item, there's a good chance your insurance agency won't take it. At this point, they will only insure the camera up to the price you purchased it (like those of us that got the 5D3 at a great sale price of $2749) and not MSRP. However, Adorama Customer Support was nice enough to send me an official receipt when I asked. If the insurance company still won't go full MSRP on an item in this case, tell 'em its bullsh#t that you're getting shafted because you bought something on sale and they'll probably say OK. 

Sorry for the long post, but I hope people find it useful. (edit: I didn't see that AdamF made a comment to this idea too prior to posting)


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Nov 18, 2012)

Definitely bring it! I live in Laos and I'm constantly seeing everything from point and shoots to 1DXs. You see kit lenses up to the big guys. This part of the world is really beautiful and as long as you take it on carry on and keep it with you, you won't have any problems with theft. I live in Luang Prabang, Laos and theft isn't that big of a problem here. You definitely don't want to miss out on incredible photo opportunities. You have the 5D to take awesome pictures so why wouldn't you bring it


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Nov 18, 2012)

Long time viewer, first time caller! I'm new here and thought I'd upload a few HDR shots I've recently taken here in Luang Prabang, Laos.
Also, just started uploading to 500px.
http://500px.com/joshuajacks


----------



## GDub (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## pwp (Nov 30, 2012)

GDub said:


> Yep.


Definitely take it. My standard South East Asia travel kit in recent years has been 5DC/5D2/5D3 de-gripped and grunged down with black tape. Get the tape that doesn't leave residue when you peel it off. It looks really tatty and like it needs the tape to hold it together. I like to keep it very simple now, so one lens does it for me...the travelers friend, the 24-105 f/4is and a shirt load of high capacity cards. You'll beat yourself up if you go there with a P&S...it's photographers heaven.

-PW


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 30, 2012)

Take it by all means. Lots of very nice things to photograph. A versatile lens like 24-105 will do (for me I always bring a normal lens and a tele lens). Bringing a UWA is not so much required but certainly there are times you can use one. Just be sensible. Don't go out in less populated area (bring some friends you can trust if you feel the need to go into one) and be careful of snatchers. Make sure that you're always holding or at least feeling your camera/lens.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 30, 2012)

pwp said:


> My standard South East Asia travel kit in recent years has been 5DC/5D2/5D3 de-gripped and grunged down with black tape. Get the tape that doesn't leave residue when you peel it off. It looks really tatty and like it needs the tape to hold it together.



Honestly, you really do not need any black tape at all.

Just take care of your stuff, and do not leave it lying around unattended.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Nov 30, 2012)

camera in one hand and a knife on the other and you should be alright!
just kidding, just keep camera with you at all times


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 30, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> Honestly, you really do not need any black tape at all.
> 
> Just take care of your stuff, and do not leave it lying around unattended.



+100

You really don't have to worry in countries like Thailand. This is not the U.S., so can bring anything without worrying too much about theft and you won't be mugged, even if you lug around white lenses. Very simple precautions will do and you will be fine.

I would recommend a 17-40 or 16-35 and 70-200 zooms as minimum gear. If you want to bring only one lens, a 28-300 or 24-105 are the best choices, the latter being a better option, because it is more lightweight.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Nov 30, 2012)

i wouldn't go with out it buddy! That's what we have cameras for...  Just be smart with it... tuck it away when not in use (have a discrete bag)... keep you hands on your equipment in crowds... don't go down dark alleys alone... the usual travel smart advice! 

24-105 + either a tele or wide-angle, depending on your style! Or all three! 

Go, take great photos, but don't forget to just relax and have fun!  Enjoy!


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 30, 2012)

Just avoid election times. If you see people gathering for political rallies in Thailand all wearing the same colour shirts, you better go the opposite way.


----------



## miah (Nov 30, 2012)

I spent 4 great months last winter in Thailand, Laos and Cambodia. I carried a T3i w/15-85 and 70-300 DO, plus an S90. I travel solo, by motorcycle, with soft panniers that unbuckle with a simple click (no locks). I camp out or stay in super-low-rent guesthouses. Never did I have a problem with theft, even when I left my bike unattended with gear on it for many hours at a time. In general, the people of SE Asia are wonderful. 

I plan to return next year and continue my ride into some of the neighboring countries. The only difference is I plan to take my new 5D3 and 24-105. I purchased it after my last trip because I was disappointed with the low-light performance and slow focus-time of the T3i. There are a lot of temples and great, evening street scenes that require the best possible low-light performance. By all means, take your best gear.


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 30, 2012)

I visited Thailand in May 2010... had to make a last minute change of plans to stay most of the time in Phuket (as the 'red shirts' vs Government protest was on in Bangkok. Thankfully (after the 'red shirts' were 'flushed out' - I still got to Bangkok (and saw my friends - from Netherlands, working there for a NGO- which was my original intention).

Both in Phuket and Bangkok I felt really quite safe. But then again, I'm a very well travelled person, having lived in other developing countries for many years. Be safe, keep 'carry-able' gear with you, and don't 'show off' or go to remote locations unless you're confident.

I took my 7D with 15-85mm on every outing, and depending on what I was going to see, either also took my UWA (10-20mm Sigma) or my Canon telezoom. I'd not hesitate to go there again with my gear, which includes a white Canon 70-300mm L. I would even swim in the sea, keeping an eye on my bag (but then again, it wasn't too busy at the beach - as it was off-peak season, so the beach wasn't crowded at all).

Pick pockets can be in every country, so just 'be wary'. Best wishes, and SE Asian has some spectacular scenary, colours, culture, etc.

Paul


----------

